# Disqualified Driver in uk



## Coostie-tightner (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi all, please reserve judgement as your not aware of my story.
I was disqualified from driving in the uk, I am soon to relocate to Thailand. My question is this, can I start the whole process again in Thailand and obtain a Thai driving licence for cars and bikes.
I dont mean trade in my UK licence or international driving licence. I mean start again as a new driver in Thailand. 
Thank you
Stephen


----------

